# converting a dog cage.



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

im thinking of converting my old dog cage into a new cage for my 2 boys, the only problem i have is that the dog cage hasnt got a plastic tray on the bottom, its just bars, and im stuck on how to do the bottom so that its not all wired.
any ideas?
this is what my boys are in at the mo, and if i cant convert the dog cage id like a fop cavia hotel for them instead.
i know its very basic and there isnt a lot in it at the mo, but since this was taken i have added a nice big play rock for them, and a grass ball thingy which they like, i am going to get more bits for them too.


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

What I great idea! I have a giant wire dog cage and never even thought of using it for a rat cage. You can easily make a tray for the bottom of your cage using coroplast. Coroplast can be purchased at any of those places that make signs. I found it to be a little pricey because I had to but it in a giant sheet but I didn't shop around so ther's probably a much better deal out there. 

It's really easy to cut. I used these instructions:

http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm

Good luck...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

What about the spacing on the bars? Are you going to cover it with hardware cloth?


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i was thinking maybe chicken wire or something along those lines to make the bar spacing smaller.
thanks for the link kimby37


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont mean to shhot the idea down or anything, but i tried this once.... Mine had a tray in the bottom even....Well it was so much more work than it was worth. It was a pain to clean, and i cut myself up bad tryiing to put the wire on it. And if it is the folding kind, it wont fold with wire on it! so you have to lug it around set up(barely fit through the door to clean it)

But it was large, and after some construction on shelves and the liking it looked ok to.
Good luck


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm planning on doing exactly the same thing! I don't have a dog cage so I'll have to go and buy one. I was planning on covering it with chicken wire. I wouldn't plan to fold it down anyway - rat/ferret cages never fold and we all lug them around?!

Obviously a new one will come with a tray but if you havent got one you could just lay down laminate floor tiles - or use a big sheet of cardboard covered with sticky back plastic? Depends what you use as bedding I suppose.

I'm just fed up with my current Savic Chi Chi 2 which is a great size but has one tiny door - makes cleaning and trying to hang hammocks/shelves an absolute nightmare. The accessibility of a dog cage is the really attractive thing.

Dexy


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

If your planning on going and buying a dog cage, why not just buy a regular cage? By the time you pay for a decent sized dog cage at the pet store, hardware cloth to cover it, something for the shelves, ect. you will be upwards of $100 at least, you can get a new cage for that price.


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

I've done that for my indoor cage. It cost me $60 for the dog crate off ebay, $15 for the shelves and the hardware cloth I already had, so it worked out very cheaply for me. Cage calculator says seven rats, I can't remember the exact dimensions but it fits perfectly where I wanted it too. I find it very very easy to clean since it has two biiiiig doors, its far easier to clean than my ferret cage which is outside (for warm weather) and I can just hose that one down. 









Should probably mention though that I live in Australia and we don't have all the cheap cages that you have in the US so it may be more cost effective for you just to get a big rat cage or something.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i didn't use a dog cage but i did use a cat cage. i have to say i love it. and with the new neighbor being a machinist i may be able to get rid of the horrid evil mesh of nastiness and doom and just get some more bars put on. if i cna manage that i won't be getting the rat nation when it comes out. but if i can't get rid of the mesh, when the RN is released it is so MINE! the mesh is just evil, beyond evil. it took all freaking day to get the bugger on, it looks gross, the zip ties catch clothing and cut skin, it makes washing the bars in a deep clean impossible, folding the cage to get the bugger out of the house impossible, moving the levels around impossible and the worst is that after a time it will hold odor and need replacing. i've been able to extend the life of the mesh a bit by using a steam shark and a few hows of scrubbing with it to get a good chunk of grime build up off but the odor is still there. 

however, the cat cage was excessively cheaper then the FN and can hold just as many, has more levels and more space to hang stuff because the doors, though large are not the entire front half. with custom made liners it is a breeze to basic clean too. we'll see how much it will cost to get extra bars though, it may be cheaper to just get the RN in the end. 

if you do go with this idea make sure that the dog cage bars are powercoated and not just galvanized. the galvanized will hold odor over time and there really is nothing to get rid of it completely. it will get to the point that it will need to be tossed out. 

if it is galvanized though you can cover it in appliance paint. there has been some success with covering rust and protecting bars. 

also, when putting on the mesh cut so there are long points then fold those points flush sideways with the mesh. i have found this to be hte easiest and safest way to cut edges. you will also want it one square space from the floor at least or it will scratch the floor and be harder to push around when moving it. also, try to get a pair of form fitting leather gloves to use when handling and cutting the mesh to protect your hands from edges and blisters. loose fitting gardener gloves just get in the way.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

> why not just buy a regular cage? By the time you pay for a decent sized dog cage at the pet store, hardware cloth to cover it, something for the shelves, ect. you will be upwards of $100 at least, you can get a new cage for that price


Well, I'm in the UK and the only rat cage with decent sized doors that I've seen is the Ferret Nation and that's the equivalent of $600 - not to mention that I don't think our local pet shops stock it and nobody is home during the day to take delivery of stuff (that size) bought online.

I'd love to get a decent - and properly designed rat cage but it really is a struggle finding them on this side of the Atlantic


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

dexy you could try getting a bird cage they come in massive sizes, thats what my girls are in and they love it, thats why i had to add the shelves etc as it was a bird cage it didnt have any, but they are cheaper than the equivilant sort of sizes in rat cages.
hope that helps


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

Bird cages are something I thought about a while ago and the idea did come back to me in the shower last night.

I looked at a few online but the ones that have decent size doors were all massive and had those huge 'skirts' around the bottom which made them stick out even further. I still think my guys are going to get the most space possible with a converted dog cage but I'll definitely see what else our local pet shops stock before I commit myself.

Dexy


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

this is the bird cage i have for the girls dexy.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

That's a nice size and shape - I'm trying to persuade my hubby to take me to the pet stores on bank holiday weekend to see what kinds of things we can get locally,

Dexy


----------

